# Parting of the Red Sea is a Hoax!



## SkeeterEater (May 25, 2009)

Archeologists say........

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/03/world/africa/03exodus.html


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2009)

I reckon I`ll believe what the Bible says, over an arch, any day...


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

I Believe the evidence and Family History, If My ancestors didn't cross the red sea I wouldn't be here.


----------



## CAL (May 25, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`ll believe what the Bible says, over an arch, any day...



I'm with you Nick!


----------



## holler tree (May 25, 2009)

CAL said:


> I'm with you Nick!



me too !!!!!!


----------



## jmharris23 (May 25, 2009)

CAL said:


> I'm with you Nick!



Make that another one. Besides that, the article doesn't say that it a hoax or that they found proof it never happened. It says that haven't found proof that it did. 

Just because they haven't found it doesn't mean it didn't happen?


----------



## crackerdave (May 25, 2009)

'Nother one here!

Archeologists and the New York Times - oh boy!


----------



## christianhunter (May 25, 2009)

Another one here too.I'm alway's amazed at the feeble mind of man,thinking they can disprove a miracle from GOD.We are nowhere close to the same level as HE Is.Not even on the same plain.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (May 25, 2009)

christianhunter said:


> I'm alway's amazed at the feeble mind of man


me too. i am amazed at how so called "intellegent" humans can blindly believe something un-proven just because there is a book written about it that has sold a bunch of copies. our intelligence should lead us to seek a logical explanation of things instead of believing something just because we are taught as children that it is "just the way things are".




christianhunter said:


> thinking they can disprove a miracle from GOD.


they are not trying to "disprove" it. there is no way to "disprove" something that hasnt been proven.


----------



## christianhunter (May 25, 2009)

heavymetalhunter said:


> me too. i am amazed at how so called "intellegent" humans can blindly believe something un-proven just because there is a book written about it that has sold a bunch of copies. our intelligence should lead us to seek a logical explanation of things instead of believing something just because we are taught as children that it is "just the way things are".
> 
> 
> 
> they are not trying to "disprove" it. there is no way to "disprove" something that hasnt been proven.



Not quite so ironic,everything you just quoted about Christianity.The same can be quoted about atheism,evolution,and unbelief.No foundation what so ever.Christianity on the other hand had witnesses,Christian and secular.Therefore"The fool has said in his heart,there is no GOD."


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 25, 2009)

The NY Times...... you could have quit reading right there.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (May 25, 2009)

christianhunter said:


> Not quite so ironic,everything you just quoted about Christianity.The same can be quoted about atheism,evolution,and unbelief.No foundation what so ever.Christianity on the other hand had witnesses,Christian and secular.Therefore"The fool has said in his heart,there is no GOD."


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

Watch and see with your own eyes.

http://www.arkdiscovery.com/red_sea_crossing.htm


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

http://www.thejctown.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=714&Itemid=161


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

http://bibleprobe.com/exodus.htm

Hope you take the time to read.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 26, 2009)

Well even scientifically speaking a tsunami recedes really far back in it's descending tide, then gushes back over the land killing all that's in it's path.....is the red sea story possible....absolutely.


----------



## doublelungdriller (May 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`ll believe what the Bible says, over an arch, any day...



me 2


----------



## heavymetalhunter (May 26, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> Well even scientifically speaking a tsunami recedes really far back in it's descending tide, then gushes back over the land killing all that's in it's path.....is the red sea story possible....absolutely.



while i understand the tsunami and how it works, i cant help but wonder why you feel it is relevant to the red sea story. talking serpents, making a human from a rib, magical sea splitting voodoo, incest, men ruling their wives, selling daughters into slavery....


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`ll believe what the Bible says, over an arch, any day...




X's 2


----------



## jmharris23 (May 26, 2009)

heavymetalhunter said:


> talking serpents, making a human from a rib, magical sea splitting voodoo, incest, men ruling their wives, selling daughters into slavery....



I'm not trying to be harsh here, but by saying things like this it makes it apparent that you have completely missed the point. 

While I can see and even understand your skepticism of the miracles(talking serpent, splitting of the sea, and formation of human life), the rest of your references were naturally occurring in the culture of the time. The bible characters you read about were doing nothing different than their neighbors. God was just using them through their mistakes to teach them, and us a lesson. 

If we would open our eyes to see it.


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 26, 2009)

christianhunter said:


> Not quite so ironic,everything you just quoted about Christianity.The same can be quoted about atheism,evolution,and unbelief.No foundation what so ever.Christianity on the other hand had witnesses,Christian and secular.Therefore"The fool has said in his heart,there is no GOD."



These witnesses, are they the same people who thought the world was flat and you could fall off the edge if you walked to far?


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> The NY Times...... you could have quit reading right there.



 Yep!


----------



## Buckmoses (May 26, 2009)

So much of the Bible is Midrash and allegory, conveying deep universal truths.  The Bible is not a book of facts, it is a compilation of deep truths, as seen by our ancient forebearers.  To read the Bible any other way takes away the deeper dimensions of faith.  To read everything in the bible as literal truth is stage 2 faith as defined by Scott Peck.  To get to stage 4 is hard work, cause you have to go through stage 3.  Most people stop at stage 2 out of fear of the 3rd stage.  Tis a pity.


----------



## christianhunter (May 26, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> These witnesses, are they the same people who thought the world was flat and you could fall off the edge if you walked to far?



Matter of fact.NO.They were our forefathers and those before them.All pre- Anglo.The Jewish people knew of The Heaven's and The earth.Our ancestor's started the plague with their filth. Louis Pasteur and other's, if you will read history,had their brain storm's from verses in THE BIBLE.Like bury the dung,take a bath,wash,wash,wash.Be clean,etc;.This was 1,000's of year's earlier recorded in THE WORD OF GOD.Columbus discovered America,after another guy,no I didn't look him up.When they spoke of the world,they spoke of the known world.We still do that today.There are still unchartered places.


----------



## Redbow (May 26, 2009)

I believe God Almighty can part the Atlantic Ocean if he wishes too !


----------



## Jethrosea (May 26, 2009)

heavymetalhunter said:


> me too. i am amazed at how so called "intellegent" humans can blindly believe something un-proven just because there is a book written about it that has sold a bunch of copies. our intelligence should lead us to seek a logical explanation of things instead of believing something just because we are taught as children that it is "just the way things are
> 
> they are not trying to "disprove" it. there is no way to "disprove" something that hasnt been proven.



............Did you mean "intelligent".......


----------



## donjon25 (May 26, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> Archeologists say........
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/03/world/africa/03exodus.html



I guess you've never heard of Ron Wyatt?  Been there done that...I think he even has the T-shirt


----------



## mtnwoman (May 28, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> These witnesses, are they the same people who thought the world was flat and you could fall off the edge if you walked to far?



There were 500 other people risen during the power of the resurrection, their families are witnesses, and they probably didn't even know who Jesus was.

I think pretty much everyone believed the earth was flat at some point, even your ancestors....whatever the earth being flat had to do with anything. I'm sure there were a wise few that thought it was round, but of course they were deemed looneytunes...so there ya go. People were just blind to the facts, but they found out later. That happens a lot of times.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 28, 2009)

heavymetalhunter said:


> while i understand the tsunami and how it works, i cant help but wonder why you feel it is relevant to the red sea story. talking serpents, making a human from a rib, magical sea splitting voodoo, incest, men ruling their wives, selling daughters into slavery....



My point was could the red sea story not have been like a tsunami?

I didn't mention the other things you referred to.

How does incest, men ruling their wives and selling their daughters into slavery have to do with so called fairy tales? I think there's proof of those things.

Making you from an egg and a tadpole would seem impossible to some and something that we have not always known about and understood.

I run into talking serpents every day....

I believe in all kinds of the supernatural, including voodoo and witchcraft....I don't practice it, but I believe some people do and I believe there are all kinds of spirits, good and bad.


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

Redbow said:


> I believe God Almighty can part the Atlantic Ocean if he wishes too !



Amen,brother.That,he can. I'm having a "visual" of the earth splitting in two,like a watermelon.Not inconceivable.


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

Mountain women are STRONG! 

Good to hear from you,sister!


----------



## addictedtodeer (May 28, 2009)

from the arcticle:

_ Dr. Mohamed Abdel-Maqsoud, the head of the excavation, seemed to sense that such a conclusion might disappoint some. People always have doubts until something is discovered to confirm it, he noted.

Then he offered another theory, one that he said he drew from modern Egypt.

“A pharaoh drowned and a whole army was killed,” he said recounting the portion of the story that holds that God parted the Red Sea to allow the Israelites to escape, then closed the waters on the pursuing army.

*“This is a crisis for Egypt, and Egyptians do not document their crises.”*_

This is true of any culture, we write the history to glorify us. For instance in US history how many of you were taught in high school:
The founding fathers first promised to pledged allegiance to the King asking him to intervene on their behalf against parliament. (see olive branch petition)
The shameful retreat at Bladensberg in the war of 1812
The sad story of the SS St. Louis

Each country reports what will glorify it in history. Why would ancient cultures be any different? After all, are we not taught that they are less enlightened then we are?  Would not less enlightened cultures distort the truth more than our own?


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2009)

Excellent point. Also a good assessment of human nature.


----------



## pnome (Jun 1, 2009)

jmharris23 said:


> Make that another one. Besides that, the article doesn't say that it a hoax or that they found proof it never happened. It says that haven't found proof that it did.
> 
> *Just because they haven't found it doesn't mean it didn't happen?*




 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_ignorance


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 1, 2009)

nobody has address the evidence of Chariots and horse bones in the bottom of the red sea ?????????????


----------



## thedeacon (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow!!!! Its a good thing this Dr. Hawass is there digging around in the ground proving the bible wrong. I don't know what the world would do without men like him. Oh yes! I know, better


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 1, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`ll believe what the Bible says, over an arch, any day...


Amen Nick


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 1, 2009)

Why do yall bother?


----------



## LJay (Jun 1, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> Why do yall bother?


My thoughts exactly Branch.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> nobody has address the evidence of Chariots and horse bones in the bottom of the red sea ?????????????



I saw that on the history channel, sort of hard to deny that evidence, eh?


----------



## mtnwoman (Jun 2, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> Why do yall bother?



Well it really ain't us, ya know...we just can't help ourselves to follow the leader.


----------



## CAL (Jun 2, 2009)

From: Alex Lunsford 
To: Undisclosed-Recipient:; 
Sent: Friday, March 27, 2009 9:36 PM
Subject: Fw: Evidence of the Red Sea crossing




----- 
Subject: Evidence of the Red Sea crossing






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I'm hoping the pictures will come through the Allison network.  I know- no promises.  I thought you would enjoy this if you haven't already seen it.


Salome

PARTING OF THE RED SEA :

Chariot Wheels found at the bottom of the Red Sea
See pictures below and the route






You will be surprised to see proof of Pharaoh's chariot & bones of horses/men found in the Red Sea.
Evidence of the crossing of the Red Sea by Pharaoh's drowned army.



Confirmation of the actual Exodus route has come from divers finding coral-encrusted bones and chariot remains in the Gulf of Aqaba. ONE of the most dramatic records of Divine intervention in history is the account of the Hebrews' exodus from Egypt.

 The subsequent drowning of the entire Egyptian army in the Red Sea was not an insignificant event, and confirmation of this event is compelling evidence that the Biblical narrative is truly authentic.

Over the years, many divers have searched the Gulf of Suez in vain for artifacts to verify the Biblical account. But carefully following the Biblical and historical records of the Exodus brings you to Nuweiba, a large beach in the Gulf of Aqaba, as Ron Wyatt discovered in 1978.

 Repeated dives in depths ranging from 60 to 200 feet deep (18m to 60m), over a stretch of almost 2.5 km, has shown that the chariot parts are scattered across the sea bed. Artifacts found include wheels, chariot bodies, as well as human and horse bones.Divers have located on the Saudi coastline opposite Nuweiba as well.

 Since 1987, Ron Wyatt found three four-spoke gilded chariot wheels. Coral does not grow on gold hence the shape has remained very distinct, although the wood inside the gold veneer has disintegrated making them too fragile to move.



( ABOVE GILDED CHARIOT WHEEL )

The hope for future expeditions is to explore the deeper waters with remote cameras or mini-subs.
Mute witness to the miracle of the crossing of the Red Sea by the Hebrews 3,500 years ago.
Found with a metal detector- Coral-encrusted chariot wheel, filmed off the Saudi coastline,
matches chariot wheels found in Tutankhamen's tomb. 


Mineralized bone, one of many found at the crossing site (above center).

This one tested by the Department of Osteology at Stockholm University, was found to be a human femur, from the right leg of a 165-170cm tall man. It is essentially 'fossilized '  i.e.- replaced by minerals and coral, hence cannot be dated by radiocarbon methods, although this specimen was obviously from antiquity.

Chariot wheel and axle covered with coral and up-ended..

.. 'And took off their chariot wheels, that they drove them heavily...' ....Exodus 14:25

Solomon's memorial pillars.

When Ron Wyatt first visited Nuweiba in 1978, he found a Phoenician style column lying in the water.

Unfortunately the inscriptions had been eroded away, hence the column's importance was not understood until 1984 when a second granite column was found on the Saudi coastline opposite -- identical to the first except on this one the inscription was still intact !!!

 In Phoenician letters (Archaic Hebrew), it contained the words: Mizraim (Egypt); Solomon; Edom ; death; Pharaoh; Moses; and Yahweh, indicating that King Solomon had set up these columns as a memorial to the miracle of the crossing of the sea. 



Saudi Arabia does not admit tourists, and perhaps fearing unauthorized visitors, the Saudi Authorities  have since removed this column, and replaced it with a flag marker where it once stood.

 How deep is the water ??? The Gulf of Aqaba is very deep, in places over a mile (1,600m) deep.

Even with the sea dried up, walking across would be difficult due to the steep grade down the sides.

But, there is one spot where if the water were removed it would be an easy descent for people and animals.

This is the line between Nuweiba and the opposite shore in Saudi Arabia.



Depth-sounding expeditions have revealed a smooth, gentle slope descending from Nuweiba out into the Gulf.

This shows up almost like a pathway on depth-recording equipment, confirming it's Biblical description, '...a way in the sea, and a path in the mighty waters.' (Isaiah 43:16)

The Bible writers frequently refer to the miracle of the Red Sea crossing, for it was an event which finds no equal in history. The Hebrew prophets describe the sea at the crossing site as;  '...the waters of the great deep...the depths of the sea...' .....(Isaiah 51:10)

Knowing the exact spot to which the Bible writers were referring, what is the depth there ???

The distance between Nuweiba and where artifacts have been found on Saudi coast is about 18km (11 miles).





(Above NUWEIBA BEACH- the spot where the crossing began)

 Along this line, the deepest point is about 800m (2,600 feet).

No wonder that inspired writers of the Bible described it as the mighty waters.

And no wonder that not a single Egyptian survived when the water collapsed in upon them.





God's Word once again confirmed !!! 








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com 
Version: 8.0.238 / Virus Database: 270.11.30/2026 - Release Date: 03/27/09 07:13:00



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com 
Version: 8.5.339 / Virus Database: 270.12.42/2137 - Release Date: 05/27/09 07:50:00


----------

